

Ask HN: Time for a beer or coffee - davismwfl

I will be in Burbank ca next Tuesday and Wednesday meeting with a client. Would be interested in meeting up with anyone for a beer or coffee in the morning.  I run a consultancy and am building a product business. So whether you want to pick my brain or we can share I don&#x27;t care, happy to buy you a drink and talk shop
======
davismwfl
Should say morning or evening.

